# APPLE TV est trop cher !!!



## lulu59 (23 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis effaré par le prix de APPLE TV:

299 euros pour 40GO de stockage soit 7,47/GO ou
399 euros pour 160GO de stockage soit 2,49/GO.

C'est tout simplement inadmissible par rapport aux disques multimédias de la concurrence à savoir :

Lacie Multimédia 500GO pour 240 euros soit 0,48/GO  
Memup Mediadisk LX 500GO pour 170 euros soit 0,34/GO  

J'espère que bientôt APPLE baissera sensiblement les prix de APPLE TV ou augmentera les capacités de stockage.

Sinon vive Apple et tous ses produits.

Possesseur d'un Macbook blanc de juillet 2007 je l'adore   et d'un Ipod silver de 2GO


----------



## g.robinson (23 Janvier 2008)

Oui en effet.
Mais les Lacie et compagnie ne te permette pas la location de films par exemple. L'apple tv n'est pas qu'un simple disque dur.


----------



## Dramis (23 Janvier 2008)

Totalement d'accord avec toi, l'apple tv est trop cher par rapport à la concurrence, donc je n'en achèterai pas.


----------



## pim (23 Janvier 2008)

Si ton seul critère de comparaison est la taille du disque dur, ça va pas le faire. C'est bien connu, c'est pas celui qui a la plus grande... Euh pardon, oui je reviens au sujet 

Donc oui Apple TV est super cher, bien sûr, d'autant que Apple devrait le filer gratis pour que l'utilisateur puisse dépenser son argent à acheter de la musique et des films. Je ne fais pas de l'humour, je pense vraiment ce que j'écris.

Maintenant si tu prends Apple TV juste pour ce qu'il est, un appareil qui va te permettre de disposer de FrontRow sur la TV (si tu as Léopard, tu dois connaître cette dernière version de FrontRow), et bien c'est super pratique même si effectivement c'est un poil cher.

Quant à l'espace disque, il ne va pas augmenter, car de l'espace est inutile pour des vidéos louées, sans doute moins de 1 Go qui se libèrent automatiquement 24 heures après la première lecture... 500 Go, pourquoi faire, pour lire 500 vidéos en 24 heures ?! Certes quand tu rippe des DVD - comme tout le monde - c'est une autre histoire, mais comme c'est illégal... 

Solution, acheter Apple TV à 40 Go, l'ouvrir avec une spatule de plâtrier ou tout autre instrument préconisé par les sites de bidouille hardware, et lui remplacer son disque dur interne par un bon 320 Go :love:  Ça fait encore plus cher mais c'est du "fait main"


----------

